
Carnegie Mellon, GE Ventures bringing robotics accelerator program to Pittsburgh - mcspecter
http://www.post-gazette.com/business/tech-news/2015/08/11/Carnegie-Mellon-GE-Ventures-bringing-robotics-accelerator-program-to-Pittsburgh/stories/201508110064
======
melling
Kickstarter has really helped hardware startups but we need more innovation.

